# Beckhoff KL6821 und Lunatone MC+



## dietmar_101 (19 Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade an den Testaufbauten für mein SmartHome.

Leider bin ich schon auf das erste Problem gestoßen.

Ich habe ein TwinCat3 System mit einem EtherCat Buskoppler an diesem hängen diverse EtherCat Klemmen dann ein E-Bus zu K-Bus Koppler und dort meine KL6821 Dali Klemme.

An der Klemme habe ich ein Tridonic LED Treiber ein Lunatone RGBW LED Treiber und eben auch noch ein Lunatone MC+ Sensor hängen. Ich verwende die DALI Bibliothek von Beckhoff.

Ich kann die beiden Treiber addressieren -> Über den Baustein der es im Programm macht sowie mit dem Baustein der es über die Karte macht.

Leider ist es mir nicht möglich den 4 DI Sensor Lunatone MC+ zu addressieren ... Es gibt dazu ja einen extra Baustein in der Bibliothek "FB_DALIV2xAddressingIntRandomAddressing" für Steuergeräte
Ich konnte auch nicht nachdem ich den MC+ über den USB Dongle Addressiert habe, die Events über den Baustein "FB_DALIV2GetEventData" auslesen. Ich glaub ich habe schon jede mögliche Variante ausprobiert aber kein Erfolg.

Ich kann auch beim Triggern der Addressierung sehen das auf den DALI Bus was geschrieben wird (DALI Busmonitor) aber das sagt mir halt nicht besonders viel ausser das wenigstens etwas passiert. 


Meine Frage ist gibt es jemanden hier der diese Kombination am laufen hat? Und der mir evtl. ein paar Tipps geben könnte auf was ich aufpassen muss... Eigentlich sind die Bausteine nicht wirklich kompliziert zum Ansteuern 

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Dietmar


----------

